# URL + Formatting = BBCode/HTML Mess



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey there!  Glad to see the forums are back online.  Now I can report this confounding bug!

So...since _FA_ was ker-pl0x'd a while back, I've noticed something broke in the BBCode-to-HTML functions.  Basically, you can easily make a mess of things by typing a URL code, then putting formatting code within it.  Here's an example:

Format-URL-Format = *JessicaIngmann*
URL-Format-URL = <strong class="bbcode bbcode_b"><i class="bbcode bbcode_i"><u class="bbcode bbcode_u">JessicaIngmann</u></i></strong>
_Live example for the above_

Both ways used to work before the database got messed with, but then it broke some time afterwards for no reason I can see.  It's really frustrating considering I have a good thirty-some things that use the "URL-Format-URL" way of doing things (on my guest art account), not counting journal entries, comments, and things like that there.  In addition, there's times where I might need or want to add formatting in the middle of a long link (such as a link that reads "The absolute best _Mabinogi_ video ever!"), but doing so would generate another mess.  So...why did it break?  And how much trouble would it be to fix it?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 9, 2011)

I suspect it broke as a result of code intended to sanitize links, after someone decided it would be funny to use URL tags to insert Javascript alerts and/or more malign things into links. That's just a guess, though.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 9, 2011)

I've noticed that on the main site you can no longer colour URL links. The extra colour code appears as <span color=".."> on the page itself.

This started happening shortly after the first hack.


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 10, 2011)

I opened a Ticket on this and was told that they are aware of the problem and working on it.  Yay.

I have tons of colored links too.  Mainly because I was highly annoyed that BOLD and LINK looked the same.  If I put a link in I want to make sure it LOOKS like a link so it's not missed or overlooked.  

I'm old school... I  like my links blue and underlined.  And get off my lawn!


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Jan 12, 2011)

*Blink*  Why didn't I think to open a ticket?  o.o  Good call, DragonTalon!  And thanks for the update!


----------



## FalIndelstan (Jan 12, 2011)

+1
Shouldn't this be in the Site Support section instead of Site Discussion? It's more of a bug, not something to be discussed.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Jan 21, 2011)

...Gil.green = spam/troll account?


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 28, 2011)

It's a bug but I'm all for discussing it to make sure it gets attention and doesn't stay broken for the next 4 years.  It's been a month so far.

I don't want to have to go and edit EVERY journal entry and EVERY submission and thats not even mentioning all my comments on submissions which you can't edit.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Jan 28, 2011)

Methinks it's all up in the air at this point, considering the random tendencies for certain things to be fixed.
(ie important ones take forever, pointless ones fixed immediately)

Also, nice 69 posts, DT.


----------

